# Taffy Rocks Agility



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Now that Taffy is past her false pregnancy and back to her perky self, we returned to agility training classes last night. She missed two classes and was behind in her training so I was concerned when I got there and found out that we were walking the whole course for the first time and then had to run our dogs through it. 

We got some good instruction first while walking the course twice through and learned how to do our first forward crossover. Then I sat and watched a couple of other dogs run the course with their owners. 

Suddenly it was our turn..I had her do a sit/stay (she and Grace were the only ones who would) and started her. She jumped the first two jumps and right up on the table to the corner I wanted her on and promptly sat down for the count. Then it gets funny. I urged her on to the tire jump but she ran around it. I was instructed to not stop moving and keep up the energy before we started our run so I did just that. I ended up running in place, standing straight up with my nice, upbeat voice calling Taffy back to my left side trying to get her to jump through the tire. She danced her pretty trot and looked around at the grounds while I'm running in place and trying not to have a heart attack. I guess I gave a good show for the others...LMAO Finally, she gets it and jumps through and on to the next two jumps and over the A-frame. She stopped at the bottom for me with a little treat to keep her there. 

Now it's the long, curved tunnel and Taffy hasn't done anything but a straight, short tunnel three weeks before. I released her and headed for the tunnel and sure enough, she stops dead in front of it and looks at me with that "what?" look. I keep running around in a circle like a nut and encouraging her to go through the tunnel. Finally, the instructor had me stop (thank God for small favors) :wacko: and held her right in front of the opening and had me go to the other end, get on my belly and crawl into the tunnel on the other end to call her. She released Taffy and in a split second she running around the curve straight at my face. Dianne said it was an enormously funny sight to see me backing my big but out of that tunnel before the train hit me. :rolffleyes:

As soon as she came through, I threw a small treat on the ground in front of her to reward her and then I did the forward pass in front of her to direct her to the next set of jumps. She took the right ones and did them perfectly; over the triple jump and then two single jumps and then trotted around like she was ever so proud of herself.

The instructor told me that I did a perfect run with her and that my forward pass was dead on. I was so excited and so proud of both of us!

Dianne signed us up for the next 7-week course and I can't wait to go again next Thursday.
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds like an absolute blast! Nice work Taffy, especially after missing a few weeks. I love it when they get it  Lacey made a break through on Monday and earned the motherlode of hot dogs. 
So glad to hear Taffy is returning to her happy go lucky self! Enjoy!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you and congratulations to you and Lacey. LOL...the mother-load of hot dogs!? That is Taffy and Billy's favorite training treat.
_


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Haha! You crack me up! Sounds like you both had fun!

And I think Diane should start bringing a video camera to class. LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_We're bringing one next Thursday because we would have loved to have one of each of our runs since they were so funny. Would have loved to have been able to post it here.
_


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

So glad all the false pregnancy business is behind you.
Agility is so fun, except the dog-walk scares Foxxy to pieces..


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds like a great training day!! Sounds like she is doing very well! Rileys very favorite thing ever in agility was the A frame!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Now that might have made it on Funniest Home Videos! Wish we could have seen it! Hope you made it out before the train hit.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I DID! I can only imagine what it looked like to the public!! LMAO! We so wish we had taped it. I'm sure it would have been a big hit on America's Home Videos.
_


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad you two are having a great time..agility is so dang addicting..I'll have to post about our class tonight..


----------

